# Guppy



## khoifish89 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have my guppies now almost a month now. I notice when I purchase one of the three female is already pregnant at the store. But now after a month, that same fish still the same with a gavid come and go as in the early in the morning it is light around mid morning it is become dark. Can anyone help.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

could be a fat guppy or perhaps she is not old enough to have fry. Sometimes the guppies i buy at the store seem pretty big but they aren't able to get pregnant. I don't know if they get some kind of hormones to make them look big fast but it takes a couple of months for them to actually get pregnant. Then look out- you wil be overrun with fry.

I have a 2 year old female guppy that has never been preggnant but she is just a large hunking great girl. Always looks pregnant but has never been bred.


----------

